

A video of a laser doing crazy weird things - ujjwalg
http://www.yourdailymedia.com/media/1249932113/Crazy_Weird_Lazer

======
txt
here we go, just had to dig thru the googles

<http://www.k2.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/perception/StickyLight/>

~~~
ja27
Thanks. It's pretty interesting that it's done without a camera and
framegrabber.

------
txt

            *  Alvaro Cassinelli: concept, software and hardware development
            * Daito Manabe: sound concept and sound generation
            * Kuribara Yusaku: latest software development including contour
              tracking and interface
            * Stephane Perrin: participated in early development of the smart
              laser scanner technology used for tracking.

------
nazgulnarsil
i think if these guys aren't the entrepreneurial types someone needs to
contact them and find out if this could be produced for cheap (just a laser
pointer and sensor I imagine). this could be a really cool toy. pong with your
hands, make the cat freak out etc.

~~~
crsmith
Air hockey might be a cool idea too.

------
dkokelley
Very cool. Now I want to think of useful applications of the technology
(beyond toys). Again, very cool.

------
BigZaphod
That's just damn cool. That's all I've got. :)

